# The Other Roles. . .



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2004)

All right, this is sort of similar to my "Character Switching" thread in which you take a scene from the Lord of the Rings and replace one of the characters with any non-Lord of the Rings character of your choice. . .but a little bit different.

The other day I was reading through the lining notes on my brother's James Bond CD about all the different movies when I got to _The Man with the Golden Gun_. This isn't my favorite James Bond. I don't particularly like Rodger Moore's and I've never seen the whole thing. I'd never paid attention to the cast. . .Then I read in the liner notes that Scaramanga (did I spell that right?), the Man with the Gun himself, is played by Christopher Lee. . .

My jaw DROPPED! That was . . .It couldn't be. . .I mean. . .oh my gosh. . .Saruman is the man with the golden gun! I think I'll die of shock!

Anyway, I immediately began to imagine Gandalf coming to Orthanc and being greeted by Scaramanga instead of Saruman and all of the sudden the Bond girl comes prancing up wearing practically nothing and Scaramanga says, "I like a girl in a bikini. . .no concealed weapons."

You see where I'm going with this.

On the same note, and same series, what if, when Boromir (Sean Bean aka 006) is standing there full of arrows, what if he says to the Orc, "Why don't you just be a good boy and die?" and the Orc says, "You first."

And it isn't just James Bond. I've been told Elrond has a reoccuring association for some on this board with a certain Matrix character. . .

Any others?


----------



## grendel (Jun 19, 2004)

You mean like, when Sam is carrying Frodo up Mount Doom, and they cut to a stand full of fans shouting "Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!"....?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 19, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> And it isn't just James Bond. I've been told Elrond has a reoccuring association for some on this board with a certain Matrix character. . .


Hehe- I remember whilst watching Fellowship for the first time, when Frodo woke up after the little Nazgul-chase, I was half expecting Elrond to say "Good afternoon....Mr Baggins!" and for Frodo to reply "My name is Frodo!!!".


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 19, 2004)

I always want to see Gandalf say something like "There's too much iron in your hand," to an orc or Nazgul and rip the sword from their hand and make it cut their own head off. I know thats bad, but he plays Magneto so well in X-men that I would love to see him play an evil Gandalf.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 20, 2004)

Yep, you guys have the idea.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 20, 2004)

Maybe Elrond could get shot off into space and get blown up on a hunk of giagantic space rock!

And I was always waiting for Gimli to go to Frodo and say "You did it Indy!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Or when Sam falls into the water Frodo could have Flipper rescue him! Or Frodo Finn in the boat with Sam instead of Jim. . .Liv Tyler could give Aragorn the "I've wasted so many kisses on you" speach she gave the guy in "That Thing You Do" when he tries to tell her to go to the Undying Lands. . .


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 21, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Or when Sam falls into the water Frodo could have Flipper rescue him!



Ha ha... Flipper, that is the greatest movie. I can just see it... Frodo leaning over the side of the boat to help Sam climb in, but Flipper comes up and hits him on the butt with his tail and he flies forward into the water. And then the hobbits take off their shirts and go swimming under the water with the dolphin.  

Ok- sorry


----------

